# Border Terrier bristol needs new home



## sharonmay1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Due to a re-location to Australia I am sadly looking to re-home our gorgeous Boarder Terrier called Dusty She is 4 years old and an absolutely lovely, loving dog. Obedient, brilliant with kids as well as adults, fun but not highly stung, she rarely barks and is basically the perfect companion. Dusty has been loved and well looked after, but sadly due to a move overseas needs a brand new home.

If you live in the Bristol area and are interested, please get in touch


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

sharonmay1 said:


> Due to a re-location to Australia I am sadly looking to re-home our gorgeous Boarder Terrier called Dusty She is 4 years old and an absolutely lovely, loving dog. Obedient, brilliant with kids as well as adults, fun but not highly stung, she rarely barks and is basically the perfect companion. Dusty has been loved and well looked after, but sadly due to a move overseas needs a brand new home.
> 
> If you live in the Bristol area and are interested, please get in touch


Rather than advertise her on the internet, it might be safer if you contacted Border Terrier welfare, They usually vet the homes and prospective new owners, love the breed and make sure the dog is found a suitable home that suits the individual dogs needs, they may even have a waiting list. 
Breed Rescue: Lesley Smith Fenton (North) 01388 537718 or Diana O'Grady (south) 01983 865370. Even if they are not immediately in your area most breed rescues have a network covering a much wider area and even UK Wide.

Most breed rescues also offer on going support for the dogs life, putting a dog on the internet, can sometimes mean they can be passed on and on if it doesnt work out, or if she is an unspayed female end up in the wrong hands and be bred from. Certainly worth having a chat at least to Border Terrier Rescue. At least there will be back up for her welfare should it ever be needed when you wont be in the country any longer.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Border Terrier Welfare also have a website with some other area co-ordinators listed on there. (I only had a list with the names and numbers on it before) The site tells you a lot more about them and how they work too

Border Terrier Welfare - Home page


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I also agree with contacting the breed rescue, but another step is contacting the breeder you brought from (if you brought as a pup!) all responsible/ethical breeders will help rehome/take pup back.


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

I would really love to offer your BT a home, we rescued a BT last week locally and have fallen in love with them. We are looking for a second dog and live in Somerset in Bridgwater so not far from Bristol at all. Please get in touch with us we can give you as much information about us as you want. We have recently been home checked as I home check for Many tears myself. I also have fostered for the labradoodle trust. We have one dog, a 3 yr old spayed labradoodle girl who is very dog friendly. We can also get a vet reference if you wanted one, to show you that our Sadie is very well cared for and healthy. We walk her at least 2 times a day in the fields minutes from the house. We also go to the local beaches, woodlands and various other walks locally. I dont work so am home most of the time apart from shopping etc. We take the dogs on the school run with us. Please get in touch if there is anything else you wish to know. I am happy to make a donation to prove that we are genuine.


----------



## Terrier lover (Jul 13, 2011)

Do please contact Welfare for help rehoming Dusty,they have homes waiting.Helen Freeman is the Somerset rep and will give you advice 0797 6968885.Would love to have her myself,have 1 and a BT cross - fab little dogs.


----------



## helcat (Jul 29, 2011)

sharonmay1 said:


> Due to a re-location to Australia I am sadly looking to re-home our gorgeous Boarder Terrier called Dusty She is 4 years old and an absolutely lovely, loving dog. Obedient, brilliant with kids as well as adults, fun but not highly stung, she rarely barks and is basically the perfect companion. Dusty has been loved and well looked after, but sadly due to a move overseas needs a brand new home.
> 
> If you live in the Bristol area and are interested, please get in touch


Hi

I'm Helen
I live with my husband Kevin and youngest daughter Kayleigh we recently lost our dog of 14+ years to to heart disease because he had King Charles breed in him and have got an empty void in our household. We love Border Terriers and would like to offer an excellent home to a non puppy. Your dog sounds perfect for our house where it would be truely loved. lease reply if you get this message my email address is [email protected]


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi, this dog has been rehomed already.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

im close to bristoll and can offera 5 star home please pm me if a home is still needed 

many thanks


----------



## witcheswalk (Aug 27, 2010)

witcheswalk said:


> Hi, this dog has been rehomed already.


This dog has been rehomed to relatives of the family.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

pleased to hear it's been rehomed x


----------

